# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Which room would u choose?

## raiazlan

Which room would u choose?

One day, you get lost in the wilderness while
    travelling. It gets dark and you have no choice but
    to seek refuge in a small hut nearby. The owner tells
    you all his rooms are haunted. Which room will you
    choose?

    (it is going to be very interesting. . ha ha ha ha)
    The room where:

    Room (A)
    a human head stares at you maliciously from outside
    your window

    Room (B)

    the bathroom door creaks open and close, and there
    are sounds of a woman sighing

    Room (C)
    the bed starts rocking violently whenever you try to
    sleep on it

    Room (D)

    a headless ghost sits at the foot of your bed when
    you awake in the middle of the night.

    MAKE ONE COMFORTABLE (?!) CHOICE BEFORE YOU SCROLL
    DOWN FOR THE EXPLANATION. IT'S QUITE AN INTERESTING.


^

^

^

^

^

^

^
HAVE YOU MADE A CHOICE? 






    ANSWER... ...


    Scroll down for explanation
^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

    A) A human head stares at you maliciously from outside your window.

    Explanation: You need a lot of private space and are more suitable to work alone. You look for stability i.e. a job that is not easily affected by external factors and provides steady income.

    E.g. Doctor, lawyer, SOHO , teacher, administrator.



    B) The bathroom door creaks open and close, and there are sounds of a woman sighing.

    Explanation: You prefer a stable job that does not require you to run around or meet people. You are
    willing to be subjected to pressure from your bosses  if that lets you sit in an air-conditioned office all day.

    E.g. Civil servant, engineer, computer engineer,  accountant.



    C) The bed starts rocking violently whenever you try  to sleep on it.

    Explanation: You are an active person who cannot sit  still and does not like to be restrained. You are easily adaptable to a job which is full of changes and not routine.

    E.g. Marketing, insurance, sales, delivery man, chauffeur.


    D) A headless ghost sits at the foot of your bed when you awake in the middle of the night.

    Explanation: You suit jobs that need you to meet people, especially large crowds. Your job will depend on these people, but you will not know who they are

----------


## ViSIoN

I dont chose any room your given list...lol

----------


## loves intellegence

the room a...was a nice post

----------


## Muzi

Room A...but was wrong

----------


## ViSIoN

why muzi are you alone...

----------


## EntangleDesi

d)...ii can't see ghost :P

and i guess it could be right..i love dealing/talking to ppl..esp ones that i don't know or ever will
i love building relationships, no matter how short with complete strangers..sometimes  it makes my day and at others theirs

----------


## s_i_r_f__t_u_m

um...B... it was kinda rite...

----------

